# Woodworking Classes??? - Rochester, NY



## joe5986 (Oct 11, 2010)

Am trying to learn and get better.... Anyone know of any woodworking classes in the Rochester, NY or Buffalo, NY area????

Or to those out there who have taken classes would you say it is worth it?

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't help you with classes close to you but can say that every class I've taken has been worth it. I took several woodturning classes at my local woodcraft when I was first learning to turn. Very helpful. Once I had been turning for a while I took a class through CraftSuppliesUsa and they improved my skills tremendously. Recently took a hand tool class and again learned a lot. So yes, classes are worth it.


----------



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm in the rochester area also, I cant find anything around here. If you want to start a club or something maybe that can be an option??? I'm a steelers fan so if we meet up on sundays you will have to put up with my complaining lol. I checked out the Rochester wood working Society but it seemed like a group for older guys so I backed away from it. Not that there is anything wrong with learning from older more experience guys but the atmosphere just seemed really down. My wife found some info on a class at MCC but it was $300 that I did not have to toss around. Anyways PM me if you want maybe we can get some people together some time to mess around and learn from each other.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Woodcraft in Henrietta might offer something.


----------



## CNYWOODS (Apr 22, 2012)

Call lakeshore hardwoods in victor. Www.lakeshorehardwoods.com
They small classes quite often.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Maybe something on this list?*

http://woodworking-news.com/woodworking-classes.shtml

New York 3rd Ward
(Woodworking Fundamentals & Advanced Topics)
195 Morgan Ave. 
Brooklyn, NY 11237-1016 
(718) 715-4961 

Makeville Studio
(Basic Woodworking & Projects)
119 8th St
Unit 208
Brooklyn, NY 11215
(917) 873-5542 

TreeHouse
(Basic Woodworking Classes)
33 Flatbush Avenue
4th Floor
Brooklyn, NY 11217
(718) 383-6404 

New York School of Fine Woodworking & Woodcarving
(Woodcarving)
74-West Hoffman Ave
Lindenhurst NY 11757 
(631) 225-1666

School for American Crafts
(Woodworking Basics & Furniture making)
Rochester Institute of Technology
James E. Booth Building
73 Lomb Memorial Drive
Rochester NY, 14623
(716) 475-5778

Woodcarving by George
(Woodcarving for Beginners)
94-05 71st Ave
Forest Hills
Queens, NY 11375
(718) 544-0265


----------



## joe5986 (Oct 11, 2010)

SWF – thanks for the input. I really really would love to get into some classes and hone the skills in. 



Gots- I checked out the woodworking society as well but like you found that it was geared more towards the older guys, which is unfortunate as it is the only real woodworking group around here… I couldn’t find anything at MCC unfortunately. In my research within the last day I did find the following however…
http://www.monroe2boces.org/parttime.cfm?CourseID=30&CatID=8943
looks like we JUST missed out on the first day…. Classes seem to run every 2 or 3 months… Maybe we should do it up next time around?


couldnt find anything on the woodcraft website for rochester- looks like a website problem. ill give them a call tomorrow and find out


----------



## rymiller87 (Sep 9, 2014)

Did anyone find a class they enjoyed or plan on signing up for one in Rochester? I'm interested as well.


----------

